# Mirka guys



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am in the process of buying a ceros sander to add to our line up and have a few questions. 

Different size pads are interchangeable with the ceros correct? 

For using the abranet mesh discs which back up pad is required? We have several hundred feet of 1x4, and 1x6 pine straight from the mill that will get sanded and primed in shop. 

Looking for feedback on a set up to remove a good bit of stock, there is chatter and general unevenness from the mill, as well as knot holes to be filled and sanded. 

I thought about investing in a decent drum sander but think I would like to have a portable sander we can make use of elsewhere.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think different sized pads are interchangeable. There is the 5 and 6.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you looked at the festool line up of sanders? If not, something to consider in your buying decision as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Have you looked at the festool line up of sanders? If not, something to consider in your buying decision as well.


I would bet my left nut that Tommy has looked at the Festool stuff. Better yet I will bet you a 695 to what ever big rig you use. 


That was suppose to come off as funny rather than confrontational but a bet is a bet.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I would bet my left nut that Tommy has looked at the Festool stuff. Better yet I will bet you a 695 to what ever big rig you use.
> 
> 
> That was suppose to come off as funny rather than confrontational but a bet is a bet.


Yah more than likely, but my question now is, why the mirka? His* reasoning vs. the festool if he's already looked at it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Yah more than likely, but my question now is, why the mirka? His* reasoning vs. the festool if he's already looked at it.


Can't answer that. I have a few Festool products but have been flirting with the ceros for a bit myself. If I did not have to drag the brick I would have already pulled the trigger to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger on the 6" with the 3/16 stroke. You do need an interface pad when using abranet discs. 

The mirka deros does have interchangeable size pads, and it also no longer has the transformer. Just not available in NA yet. My main reason for wanting the ceros over a festool was the ergonomics and low profile. I don't think head to head there is a sander in the festool line up that can compete with the ceros considering what I mentioned above.

I considered getting an ro 150 or 125 but I like the one handed operation of the ceros as well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Please make sure to get back to us on how you like it Tommy. Being a tool junkie myself, I've looked at them more than once. Just never pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought the mirka ceros and almost never used it. I thought I would get it for sanding bad texture out of walls before painting them, but not that many people are interested in paying for such aesthetic features. 

I also have a variety of festool sanders... having to set up the mirka ceros to the dust extractor with a separate hose hase made it quite annoying to use. 

I would consider getting it's own extractor that I leave it attached to 24/7 if I used it more- but right now for interior I am all over the DTS 400 and ro90 and for exterior all over the ro90 and 150.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Coby! That's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Coby a $10 part will solve the hose issue. There are stores that now sell festool CT extractors bundled with mirka sanders. Systainers work like festool as well, this sander should fit right in with all the green stuff we have. 

http://mirka-online.com/100-1-25adap-mirka-vacuum-adapter-for-mirka-sanders.html


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

When I got the mirka I was a noob for this stuff. I relied on the store owners to help me package it. I have the part you mention yet still connected to a different nose, I can't remember why.

I think the mirka could be quite useful but I had some problems getting my older painters to use anything besides hand sand paper. Well... I fired their asses and hired a new generation of guys that love this stuff.

As such the dts 400 with 180 or 220 granat with medium level suction and highest speed is my wall patch sanding favorite.

I think the mirka would be good for this but I need to experiment with suction, grit and speed before I'm confident... Again this is why I use the Festool stuff most as I figured it out more easily.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So I duplicated this thread over at the FOG to see what sort of responses I would get and as usual am impressed with the knowledge the members there have. This one reply answers the 5-6 " swapping. The tool is capable, but requires a different shroud and a heavier 5 in pad. 



> I bought a 6" Ceros recently, and have been using it with a 5" pad on a refinishing project. The problem with this is that the shroud for 6" does a lousy job of collecting dust from 5" pad. After some cajoling and winkwinknudge, I was able to get Mirka to send me a 5" shroud. I later saw another replacement shroud that they make for 5/6", so there is a workaround. The other problem with using the 5" pad on a 6" sander si that the counterweights a designed for a heavier pad. Tech told me a smaller project wouldn't be a problem, but longer term use would damage the unit. It is also possible to buy heavier 5" pads to make up for weight difference.
> 
> All this said, I LOVE the Ceros! I appreciate its light weight and how aggressive it is. The 5mm stroke is the same as the ETS150/5 and the RO150, but it can crank up to 10,000 rpms. I usually use it at 8k for easier control.
> 
> Like I said, I have to use a 5" pad on this one project, but I generally believe 5" to be a waste, and that 6" is much more efficient.


Link.

I will keep you guys posted, and if I can find the video camera and get something of how we are working with the tool. If not pics, and some opinions will have to do.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> So I duplicated this thread over at the FOG to see what sort of responses I would get and as usual am impressed with the knowledge the members there have. This one reply answers the 5-6 " swapping. The tool is capable, but requires a different shroud and a heavier 5 in pad.


 So we suck?? Thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Update on using the ceros. We have only used it for about six hours so far, but I was impressed with it. We are sanding out mill glaze, chatter and a little cupping out of southern yellow pine. 

Abranet HD is the best paper I have ever seen. Its expensive around $3 a sheet, but one sheet was all we used on this run of 2800 linear board feet. Compare that with the 30+ sheets of festool rubin, or granat we would have used. Yellow pine seems to gum up both of those papers when you hit a spot of high sap content causing you to have to switch it out. 

The tool itself is pretty much what we expected. Really great dust extraction, but the adaptor to accept festool extractor hoses was a little hard to get a hose onto. I think I may actually glue the swivel in place so you can push and turn to attach it. 

So far so good with this purchase, I am happy with the results. Around a minute to move a 16 foot board onto the jig, sand it, and place it on the finished stack.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update. let me know how it goes if you use it to sand deck floor boards.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Update on using the ceros. We have only used it for about six hours so far, but I was impressed with it. We are sanding out mill glaze, chatter and a little cupping out of southern yellow pine.
> 
> Abranet HD is the best paper I have ever seen. Its expensive around $3 a sheet, but one sheet was all we used on this run of 2800 linear board feet. Compare that with the 30+ sheets of festool rubin, or granat we would have used. Yellow pine seems to gum up both of those papers when you hit a spot of high sap content causing you to have to switch it out.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!

Question: What kind of grit were you using, more in line with finish sanding or did the lumber come in kinda rough and you had to clean it up and then do finish sanding? Sounds to me like it came in pretty clean and you just had to finish it off, but who knows.

What I'm curious about is the sanding between coats of finish. Any trials with that?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We were using 80 grit abranet hd on the rough lumber. I was doing some samples with various finishes for clients and did some in between sanding with 230 grit abranet. 

Primer, and acrylic enamels along with two different clear coats. Excellent results so far but no production runs, just sample pieces.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

One of the reviews I read a while back said it has no pad brake and it takes up to 20 seconds to coast to a stop. Did you find that to be true and if so was that a problem?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not 20 seconds no, more like three or four.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love my Mirka Ceros 6". Great dust extraction, and the paper lasts, unless sanding varnish. You are all right about the attachment being annoying. What is the adapter that was mentioned? I was going to build one with Festool stuff but this adapter sounds cheaper.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its just a simple screw in adaptor, male -female to accept the festool 27 mm hose. The mirka has a swivel port which is great on hose management and decreasing tangles. It just makes it impossible to push the hose and twist, which makes getting the hose hooked up hard. 


http://mirka-online.com/100-1-25adap-mirka-vacuum-adapter-for-mirka-sanders.html


----------

